# Quick question!



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

never write a title with "quick question!".


write something like "Reviews on Rossignol District Amptek?"

and yea its fine.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

it might be a tad big...


----------



## Kjarahz (Jan 15, 2014)

I went off their sizing chart and at 190 I'm on a 159.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Have fun. It'll be fine.


----------



## Kjarahz (Jan 15, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Have fun. It'll be fine.


Thanks!

It arrives tomorrow :yahoo:


----------

